# Avondale Spider (Delena cancerides Walckenaer)



## SkyeSpider (Mar 11, 2006)

I was just watching Arachnophobia tonight, and went looking for the spiders used in the movie. They're Avondale spiders, and are actually pretty easy to work with, according to the information I've read.

What I'm really curious about, is if they're available in the pet trade (in the US). I'd love to own a few. They're very endearing. 

Here's a page I found with some info: http://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/research/biodiversity/invertebratesprog/spiders/avondale.asp


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 11, 2006)

that particular species probably isn't in the trade, as AU/ NZ things are quite rare

but there are a number of hobby huntsmen, some of which are quite tractable

also, a lot of ppl have some variety of huntsmen locally that might be willing to trade some

Olios species, all over united states


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 13, 2006)

when you say " all over the USA" do you mean California too, around where i live? or...


----------



## kahoy (Mar 14, 2006)

spider with six legs?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 14, 2006)

kahoy said:
			
		

> spider with six legs?


I was wondering the same thing 


I'm honestly looking for this exact species because they're said to be very docile, and can live in colonies. If I wanted any huntsman, I could go catch some in our attic easily. 

I'm pretty sure that since they're used in movies here, they should be available somehow.


----------



## lucanidae (Mar 14, 2006)

How much do you think people would be willing to pay for D. canceridies?


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 14, 2006)

odd.....the one in that pic doesn't look like it has any leg stumps. i'd get a hunstsman, but (besides my arachnophobic family) their lifespands are very short.


----------



## lucanidae (Mar 14, 2006)

Our hunstsman live two or more years, not too bad for a true spider.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 15, 2006)

They usually have 8 legs.  Look at the pics from the link in post #1.


----------



## kahoy (Mar 15, 2006)

sell it(six legged spider) for 1million dollar or do an auction, hehehehe 
if that sixlegged spider got no stumps and realy six well, it really costs a lot.
ats a lot weird that a scorpion w/o pincers


----------



## Libertykeeper (Mar 22, 2006)

I am gathering form the posts and the link above that trying to purchase any Avondales from New Zealand would be a fruitless pursuit...am I correct in assuming this?


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 22, 2006)

lucanidae said:
			
		

> How much do you think people would be willing to pay for D. canceridies?


I wouldn't doubt that people would pay a good price for them...because of the rarity!
maybe others would have a better idea...but $40- $50 or maybe even higher...

It would be fun to get these here in US and get them captive breeding...

Cornell is studying these, correct?  thinking about selling some?

PM me if so,

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 22, 2006)

I still say that if they're being used in US made movies, they HAVE to be available in the US to some extent. Also, the fact they can live communally leans towards them being easy to breed.

I'd really like to give it a shot


----------

